
A 2 month app experiment how Ratings/Reviews impact Visibility and Conversion - teeeeeegz
https://heyimakeapps.com/blog/the-effect-of-improving-app-ratings-what-happened-next
======
teeeeeegz
I created this experiment with the hypothesis; by encouraging people who love
using the app to submit a rating (and review), it’ll increase its likelihood
of displaying higher in search results, and lead to more organic exposure &
downloads on the App Store & Play Store.

After encouraging results over a 2-6 month period, I figured it’d be a missed
opportunity to not share these tips & results, as the system I created
required minimal dev overhead to get up and running.

I’d love to hear if people have had success with a system similar to this for
their apps, big or small.

